# What to do about that shoulder won't work or hurts



## chicken_hawk (Dec 18, 2016)

So, I am no physical therapist but I have stuggled with what is know as winged scapula and inward rotation. This leads to all sorts of issues including pain, lack of stability doing pushing or even pulling movements, and a limited ROM. Making it difficult and or painful to get under a squat bar or other apparatus. Now, I can't tell you how to cure this because all that extra muscle, bad posture and faulty movement patterns will take years to undue. I can however assist you in minimizing pain and regaining some ROM. For me it's still a battle to low bar squat. But, I do it with minimal pain now when at one time I could not bare it.

How do I know I have an issue? Well, if it hurts it could be but there is a few tests one can do. The first is to simply stand with arms at your side and if your thumbs point in towards your belly button that is one possible indicator. An even better indicator is to put your heels, butt, shoulders and head back against the wall. The put your arms at 90° and bend your arms up at elbows 90°. Then without moving off the wall try to bring your wrists back to the wall. Most will be a few inches away which indicates a problem with external rotation. If you can touch the wall you are gtg.

Ok, now what can I do? First understand why you have the problem. Tight pec minor can take a lot of the blame. But basically you're too tight and short through the chest and weak and long in the back. Also, your posture and side sleeping can make the issue worse. So, we have to loosen the front and tighten the back and serratus anterior.

Watch this video and understand why you are so F'd up.

https://youtu.be/_FtSP-tkSug

So do all sorts of wall and  pec stretches both in the AM and PWO. Although throughout the day is fine too. You will also need deep tissue work and roller type work to loosen stuff up vuz stretching alone wont cut it. It will break up new "fuzz" but won't do jack for old stuff. 

You also need to work on T spine mobility...rolling on pvc or foam roller can help alot. If you walk with a chicken neck then you really need this. You'll notice less shoulder pain and greater ROM in just a few weeks.

To strengthen the back we are talking about sissy exercises like band pull aparts and cuban press etc. Do the research and you can find what fits you best. 

For immediate mobility for squatting and pressing I recommend Donnie Thompsons vid and his entire Youtube page for that matter.

https://youtube/Ub-TSExU16Y

Well, that's a start.
Hawk


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice! Great write up. We need more like this for other issues. Been watching athlean X and other personal trainers about proper form, exercise mechanics and how they can create damage, etc. I am sure this will help a lot.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 18, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Nice! Great write up. We need more like this for other issues. Been watching athlean X and other personal trainers about proper form, exercise mechanics and how they can create damage, etc. I am sure this will help a lot.



It will help if guys follow good training practices before there is a problem. Athlean X is awesome too. Lots of great knowledge there as well. I wish I followed some before I had issues.

Hawk


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 19, 2016)

Great read and interesting youtube videos.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

I have used these things to eliminate shoulder pain. I still struggle with ROM but pain is gone.

Hawk


----------



## rangerjockey (Dec 19, 2016)

We as avid bodybuilders/weightlifters have to consistently be aware of shoulder health.  Could you imagine not being able to train upper body?  I would quit, and do ZOOMBA or something.  Fuck that!  My point is, (after two surgeries on both shoulders)  I came to realize the shoulder structure and design is not for lifting heavy weight, its for reaching above our heads to pick food from trees. Really it is.  Only 1/3 of the shoulder is acutally in the joint  thus giving us the ability to reach above our heads.  Fellas, you must listen to your aches and pains of the shoulder area and listen to it! how many of us have said, " I will train through it."  Next thing you know your off for 6 months rehabilitating the dam thing and watching your hard earned muscle drip to the floor.  When you get shoulder pain and you will, stop, stretch it and really listen to what it is telling you, if it means stop and do cardio then do it.  There is nothing worse than shoulder surgery and waiting to rehab it with 5lb dumbells.  Praying to the IRON GODS that if you heal me I will listen. The shoulder is a delicate precious joint in our world, respect it, listen to it and preserve your self for longevity.  Trust me I  am 50 now and blessed to still train hard, heavy (most days,) recover from 2 shoudler surgeries and still live this life style.  IF you love this sport you will listen those shoulders, and like me, I am a lifer in the IRON PILE.  Without shoulders functioning properly, we are dead in "the pile".  Jesus, I feel better....I had no idea I was this emotional about shoulders,  My Prolactin/Estro. must me elevated...
May your stockings be filled with 10mls and beef sausages.
Take care, and have a Merry Fucking Christmas.  Ranger.


----------



## Jonny (Dec 20, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> So, I am no physical therapist but I have stuggled with what is know as winged scapula and inward rotation. This leads to all sorts of issues including pain, lack of stability doing pushing or even pulling movements, and a limited ROM. Making it difficult and or painful to get under a squat bar or other apparatus. Now, I can't tell you how to cure this because all that extra muscle, bad posture and faulty movement patterns will take years to undue. I can however assist you in minimizing pain and regaining some ROM. For me it's still a battle to low bar squat. But, I do it with minimal pain now when at one time I could not bare it.
> 
> How do I know I have an issue? Well, if it hurts it could be but there is a few tests one can do. The first is to simply stand with arms at your side and if your thumbs point in towards your belly button that is one possible indicator. An even better indicator is to put your heels, butt, shoulders and head back against the wall. The put your arms at 90° and bend your arms up at elbows 90°. Then without moving off the wall try to bring your wrists back to the wall. Most will be a few inches away which indicates a problem with external rotation. If you can touch the wall you are gtg.
> 
> ...


 Great info. I suffer from shoulder issues. Always seems to slow my workouts down or to none for couple days. Last issue was for 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Sully (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanx or this info and the links Hawk. I think this may be what's going on with my left shoulder. Would having shoulder blades that don't move symmetrically when you do pressing movements also be an indicator that this is the problem?


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 21, 2016)

/https://youtu.be/Ph_ZmJGE2xA








https://youtu.be/zsmeXwHu6W0


----------



## KingSlim (Mar 14, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> /https://youtu.be/Ph_ZmJGE2xA
> 
> https://youtu.be/zsmeXwHu6W0



is there any way to fix that on the first video by yourself at home or at the gym? I have it and know about that test from before but could not fix it


----------



## PL79 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yo C Hawk ,, PM bro


----------

